# How to Keep Images Aligned Using KompoZer



## dbnearsf (Aug 3, 2009)

Working with a file in KompoZer, the images I have along the left vertical 
border are aligned where I want them. But when I upload the file to the 
web, those images are out of whack (unaligned, relative to where I would 
like them to be on the page). I have searched extensively for an answer 
to this question and tried various solutions, all so far unsuccessfully. Does 
anyone know what to do in KompoZer so that the image will stay aligned
(anchored, fixed) at the point you want it after uploading the web page?
I did follow all the instructions in the KompoZer tutorial for uploading images.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Post a link to your site with the problem, then we can look at the code and offer suggestions.


----------



## dbnearsf (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for your response.

The URL in question is www.veggieREELtor.com

I didn't post it originally because I didn't know whether forum rules would allow it.

The images that I can't get to align with specific points are the ones along the vertical left-hand column, beginning with the Twitter graphic.

Thanks again!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I have looked in both IE and FF and the images seem to be aligned properly. The way it has been done is far from ideal using p tags and spaces and it will certainly look different on different browsers and screen resolutions. The proper way to do it is with div's and css but if this is outside your knowledge then you could use tables (not recommended though). You have 7 errors on your page according to the W3C validator and it would be good to fix those. In IE the content is centred on my wide screen monitor but in FF it is all at the left of the page.

To get back to your original problem clear out your browser cache and try again. Alternatively post a screen shot of the Komposer layout and the browser layout and I'll see if I can spoot anything wrong.


----------



## dbnearsf (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much for your expert reply!

I couldn't manage to get an accurate screenshot but I think I can describe the situation very clearly verbally.

Looking at the images along the left vertical:

The top edge of the Vegetarianism 101 pamphlet cover is aligned with the top of the line, "Are you a vegetarian or vegan preparing to buy or sell a house?"

The top edge of the "Love Us, Not Eat Us!" sticker is aligned with the top of the "I began following a vegetarian lifestyle more than 30 years ago."

The top edge of the golden Buddha is aligned with the top of the line that says, "When I lived in Asia ...."

The top of the next image (the Chinese character) is aligned with the top of the "That's because I often do things ...."

The top edge of the vegetable basket image is aligned with the top of the sentence, "If you've read this far ...."

The top edge of the final graphic is aligned with the top edge of the sentence that starts, "By the way ...." (the last paragraph).

That's how they align in KompoZer for me and how I would like them to be aligned on the page that users see.

I am admittedly an amateur. I have been using KompoZer to the best of my ability, which is clearly limited!

Thanks again.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now I understand your problem.

The positioning that you are doing using p tags is what is causing your problem. You will never get the accurate positioning that you are looking for using this method. To get the positioning that you require will necessitate using divs or tables as I suggested above. Komposer only gives a rough impression of what the page will look like you should be able to view your page in your browser direct from Komposer without uploading it to your site.

Without a complete redesign IMHO you won't get the look that you want across browsers and screen resolutions.


----------

